# Some kind of Palm Tree/Plant???



## leo (Oct 13, 2009)

I took this full framed shot in June at Gulf Shores, thought it looked interesting ......... can anyone ID it for me???

Oly E 510, ZD 50x200ED, Fl 76mm, Mpod, RAW


----------



## LKennamer (Oct 13, 2009)

I think they call that a 'sago palm'.  I know my mom has one.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Oct 13, 2009)

I agree with LKennamer but did you know that Sago Palm and its highly poisonous to both pets and humans. A chemical in the plant called cycasin is toxic and often causes permanent liver damage as well as neurological damage if enough of the poison is absorbed by the body. The seeds are the most poisonous part of the plant Be carful were you put them

http://www.snopes.com/critters/crusader/sagopalm.asp


----------



## Crickett (Oct 13, 2009)

NWCO said:


> I agree with LKennamer but did you know that Sago Palm and its highly poisonous to both pets and humans. A chemical in the plant called cycasin is toxic and often causes permanent liver damage as well as neurological damage if enough of the poison is absorbed by the body. The seeds are the most poisonous part of the plant Be carful were you put them




Cool picture Leo and thanks Lee. I learned something new today.


----------



## Hoss (Oct 13, 2009)

Neat shot Leo.  Nicely composed.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Oct 13, 2009)

knew the sago, did not know about the poison !!! learned sumpthin' new !!!


----------



## Browtine (Oct 13, 2009)

Dang! Pretty and dangerous. They must all be females.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 13, 2009)

Browtine said:


> Dang! Pretty and dangerous. They must all be females.



Hey now


----------



## Browtine (Oct 13, 2009)

Crickett said:


> Hey now



Sorry.  Finally had a little energy and felt like playin'!


----------



## leo (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks all 




LKennamer said:


> I think they call that a 'sago palm'.  I know my mom has one.






NWCO said:


> I agree with LKennamer but did you know that Sago Palm and its highly poisonous to both pets and humans. A chemical in the plant called cycasin is toxic and often causes permanent liver damage as well as neurological damage if enough of the poison is absorbed by the body. The seeds are the most poisonous part of the plant Be carful were you put them
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/critters/crusader/sagopalm.asp



Thanks for the ID and info on the plant


----------



## Swamprat (Oct 14, 2009)

Yep...Sago palm. 

Also a high dollar palm that is regularly dug up and stolen from landscapes around homes, business, etc. A palm like that size can fetch 4-800 bucks easy since thay are slow growers and it takes them awhile to bloom like that.


----------



## veedaki (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the info. Very Useful.


----------

